# Toc Saddle Wanted 1890s To Early 1900s



## gtdohn (Mar 30, 2016)

Looking for a mens TOC saddle. Garford, Hunt, Sager, Troxel, Gordon, Brown, etc. Usable condition. Around 1896-early 1900s. Would look like pic below:

Thanks


----------



## bricycle (Mar 30, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/for-sale-early-gordon-saddle.87129/#post-554188


----------



## gtdohn (Mar 30, 2016)

Hey Bri, do you think that looks like a woman's saddle?


----------



## bricycle (Mar 30, 2016)

looks like a dude's saddle to me.... It says "BeckLey Ralston", not Becky....lol.


----------



## willswares1220 (Mar 30, 2016)

That's a dude's saddle man " The nose is bigger! "


----------



## gtdohn (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks guys, The mens saddle I am used to are not quite as wide in the rear and are usually about 10" by 7" or 8". This one just seemed to be as wide as it is long. That's why I thought it could be a woman's.


----------



## sm2501 (Mar 30, 2016)

Here's one...unmarked...$200 plus ship.





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtdohn (Mar 30, 2016)

Thank you Scott. That is a nice saddle and a fair price. Only thing is, it is the same era as the Pope and Sager "Star" saddles which are about 10 years too new for what I am restoring.
I appreciate it!


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 3, 2016)

I've got this saddle I could part with for $175 shipped.  Its 9.5" long and 8" wide. There are some loose stitches in the back and one of the Rails is loose in the back





View attachment 301496





View attachment 301499

View attachment 301500


----------

